# Autosleeper Sigma / Peugeot 2.2hdi (130bhp)



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
Does anyone out there own an Autosleeper Sigma on a Peugeot 2.2HDi (130bhp) base or any similar MH on this base?

We have ordered a MH on this base and I have been trying to find information regarding reliability, driveability and MPG so would be glad of any info.
I have emailed Autosleeper almost 2 weeks ago but have had no response. 
Today I have sent a PM to Autosleeper through this website but I don't hold much hope out there either.
I have emailed Peugeot for info and have had a reply to say that they do not make this engine. Seems odd to me.
Thanks Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems odd to me too Chris, but I think it's actually 120bhp.

Apart from the juddering in reverse, which you may not even get, it's brilliant. The waterfall in the scuttle is trivial, and easily fixed.

I much prefer driving the truck to the car, and am getting about 35mpg overall when driving sensibly. I usually stick with the lorries on the motorway (can't be bothered with the leapfrogging) and do about 55mph on country roads where it's safe.

In spite of the well-documented failings (of which juddering is the only serious one) I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.

Hope this helps.


P.S. Did you email the right department?

Try Charles Trevelyan in the Service Centre. He will reply promptly I'm sure.


----------

